# Work In Reggio Calabria



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone know of anyone who is looking to hire a native English speaker in Reggio Calabria for any type of work? I'ts soo hard to find work here, and I'm trying not to get down about it all and loose all hope 

I'm currently working at an english school for 3 lessons a week but would love some extra money.

Thanks for reading everyone.

Warmest regards,

LDV


----------

